# Gigabyte 9600XT - Failure



## snapper (Aug 28, 2004)

Recently purchased this card, works fine using default frequencies but ANY attempt to overclock causes immediate corruption of graphics.

I have tried all various setting combos, removed Gigabyte'd drivers and installed cat 4.8 - tried to flash the BIOS (latest already), in fact everything I can think of.

If I hit "find max core" it raises to about 501 (varies slightly) until first errors are shown - then very shortly after that the display corrupts (whole desktop) and/or hangs. The default core frq is 500 - surely an increase of 1MHz should not be so fatal???

BTW - using the "overdrive" feature pretty much results in the same thing...

Is it likely to be software/firmware related, or a hardware problem that I am just going to have to live with?


----------



## foreignkid (Aug 28, 2004)

Thats really wierd, I have a gigabyte 9600xt that ocs like crazy. Not really sure...


----------



## snapper (Aug 28, 2004)

*what mobo?*

hey foreignkid, maybe i could use you as a reference. what mobo have you got? what bios and drivers?


----------



## Frozen (Aug 28, 2004)

Id contact gigabyte because the overdrive function should work on all cards that have it. If it doesnt, somethings wrong


----------

